# Sedative for dying dog



## Lightfeet (Jul 8, 2011)

We have a dog, a 10 year-old Miniature Schnauzer, that has terminal cancer of her internal organs. She is currently taking Tramadol for the pain. We hope that she passes away peacefully at home, but it may come to the point where we have to have her euthanized. She is a very nervous dog, so taking her to the local vet would be traumatic for her if she is fully awake. We want her last minutes awake to be peaceful. I was told that Valium was available, but she would still be awake. Can anyone suggest something that would actually cause her to fall asleep, or at least be so groggy that she will not realize what is happening, and can administer at home?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

You can get sedatives from the vet.
You can also have the vet come to your house to put your dog to sleep.


----------



## Lightfeet (Jul 8, 2011)

It was our local vet clinic who said to use Valium, but it would not render our dog unconscious. We are hoping someone on this forum can recommend something stronger, that would put her asleep. This would only be administered right before taking our dog to the vet to be euthanized, so if she peacefully died in her sleep on the way to the vet that would be acceptable. We don't want her to suffer or become agitated in her last moments of life. Can someone suggest something that might help us?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Tramadol is a pretty powerful sedative. It's used to knock out combative/feral cats so the vet can examine them or anesthetize for surgery. I'm sure the dose used for pain relief is much lower than the sedative dose. Ask your vet if that would work, and what dose would be best.


----------



## Lightfeet (Jul 8, 2011)

Willowy, thanks for the suggestion. We're going to investigate the sedative effects of Tramadol. Sometimes what you're looking for is right in front of you.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Or ask your vet if they'll come to your house...many do. If they won't, they can probably refer one who will.

Please be careful about just hoping the dog passes away peacefully at home. That generally doesn't happen with cancer. Cancer can be very painful. If the tumor ruptures and causes bleeding internally, the dog can suffer. That can happen with no warning. It's much kinder to let them go through a humane euth rather than risk suffering, or a rupture.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

The trouble with sedatives is that if the dogs adrenaline gets going, they can essentially override the sedation.

I'm sorry you're having to go through this, and hope you can find the right option to help your friends passing be peaceful.


----------



## Lightfeet (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a follow-up. We had our Miniature Schnauzer euthanized this morning; she was just so weak from the cancer that she was ready to go. She went peacefully, without any pain or nervousness. Before we went to the vet we gave her two tablets of Diazapam 5mg, prescribed by the vet. If she was stronger I don't think it would have affected her much, until the past few months she was a very strong dog, but today it seemed to put her in a blissful mood. In short, her death was as peaceful and painless as could be expected, and she was with whom she loved.

Thank you to everyone who tried to help us.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sorry. I'm glad she went peacefully though.


----------

